# Sunapee- Thursday December 7th



## awf170 (Dec 6, 2006)

Yes, that is tomorrow.

Not much notice, but I thought it was worth a shot.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 6, 2006)

Have fun and let us know how it goes.


----------



## awf170 (Dec 6, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> Have fun and let us know how it goes.



No Sunapee pass this year, Trailboss?


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 6, 2006)

awf170 said:


> No Sunapee pass this year, Trailboss?



Nope.  ASC and Burke.  I'm glad now...Sunapee just opened today and I've already been skiing for two weeks....


----------

